# Songs mit Zündstoff



## SteveJ (15 Juli 2022)

_"Ich hab’ ‘nen Puff und meine Puffmama heißt Layla. Sie ist schöner, jünger, geiler (…)."_ 


Am Ballermann wird der Partyhit "Layla" des *DJ-Duos Robin & Schürze* aus vollen Kehlen mitgegrölt. Bei uns sorgt er für Zündstoff. 
Nach dem Kiliani-Volksfest in Würzburg verbietet jetzt auch die Düsseldorfer Kirmes das Abspielen des Liedes, das immerhin Platz 1 der deutschen Charts erobert hat. 
Der Text entspreche in keiner Weise den Gepflogenheiten ihres Traditionsvereins, erklärten die Veranstalter vom Schützenverein St. Sebastianus. 
Auch die Wirte des Münchner Oktoberfest haben sich von dem Lied distanziert.

Inzwischen hat sich Bundesjustizminister Marco Buschmann in die Sexismusdebatte eingeschaltet. 
_"Man muss Schlagertexte nicht mögen. Man kann sie sogar doof oder geschmacklos finden. Sie aber behördlich zu verbieten, finde ich, ist eins zu viel"_, schrieb der FDP-Politiker bei Twitter. 
Auch DJ Robin kann die Aufregung um seinen Chartstürmer nicht nachvollziehen. 🤔
_"Früher haben die Leute 'Skandal im Sperrbezirk' gesungen oder 'Ole. Wir fahrn in Puff nach Barcelona.’ "_

Tatsächlich ist "Layla" nicht der erste Aufreger der Musikgeschichte. 
Ein paar Beispiele:

"Je t’aime" – hauchten Komponist *Serge Gainsbourg und Jane Birkin* 1969 gemeinsam ins Mikrofon.


Das musikalische Sexgeflüster – Gainsbourg und Birkin waren damals ein Paar – sorgte weltweit für Empörung.
Auch deutsche Rundfunkanstalten weigerten sich, den Song zu spielen.
Ein Protest des Vatikans sorgte kurzzeitig gar für die Verhaftung des Verantwortlichen der Plattenfirma.
_"Mein bester Werbeagent ist der Vatikan"_, soll Serge Gainsbourg den Erfolg des Liedes kommentiert haben.


"Bodo Ballermann" – von Panikrocker *Udo Lindenberg* erhitzte 1976 die Gemüter.


Im Liedtext ging es um einen Fußballer der "reichlich mit den Groupies gepennt" hat.
Das Wort "bumsen" tauchte nicht nur im Zusammenhang mit dem Fußballspielen auf. 😜
Im ARD-Abendprogramm wurde der Text geändert, zahlreiche Rundfunksender boykottierten den Song.


"Skandal im Sperrbezirk" – der einzige Nummer-Eins-Hit der Münchner "*Spider Murphy Gang*" sorgte 1981 in bayerischen Rundfunksendern für Furore. 


Das Wort "Nutten" im Text? Geht gar nicht, befanden die Verantwortlichen und strichen den Gassenhauer aus dem Programm.
Auch Rosis Telefonnummer "32168" sorgte damals für Ärger. Die "Spiders" wurden für einige Rufnummern-Änderungen zur Kasse gebeten.
In München wird die "32168" übrigens bis heute nicht vergeben... 😉


"Legalize it" – so forderte Sänger *Peter Tosh* musikalisch die Legalisierung von Marihuana.


Tosh, der sich selbst offen zum Konsum der Droge bekannte, erreichte mit seinem Song 1983 tatsächlich etwas: ein Auftrittsverbot in München!


"Jeanny" – mit seinem Hit von 1985 löste der österreichische Sänger *Falco – bürgerlich Johann Hölzel* – eine erbitterte Diskussion aus.









Falco - Jeanny (Video)


Get Falco´s biggest hits in one new Product:https://lnk.to/Falco60 Falco´s biggest hits in one Streaming-Playlist:https://lnk.to/Falco60-Playlist Facebook | ...




www.youtube.com




_
"Sie kommen dich zu holen, sie werden dich nicht finden. Niemand wird dich finden, du bist bei mir"_, sang Falco.
Vor allem am Video zum Song wurde Anstoß genommen, da darin ein Sexualverbrechen angedeutet wurde.
Viele Sender, darunter auch der Bayerische Rundfunk, verweigerten auf einen Aufruf verschiedener Fraueninitiativen hin das Abspielen des Liedes.


"Geschwisterliebe" – besangen "*Die Ärzte*" 1987 mit den Zeilen _"Noch sitzen wir hier und spielen Schach, aber gleich lege ich dich flach"_.









Die Ärzte - Geschwisterliebe


Die Ärzte - GeschwisterliebeUnzensiert!!!Viel Spass!




www.youtube.com





Der Song landete auf dem Index für jugendgefährdende Schriften...


"Vincent – kriegt kein’ hoch, wenn er an Mädchen denkt", betextete Popstar *Sarah Connor* 2019 das Coming-out eines schwulen Jugendlichen.









Sarah Connor - Vincent (Offizielles Musikvideo)


Sarah Connor - Vincent (Offizielles Musik Video)Das Album "Herz Kraft Werke" hier streamen und downloaden:https://umg.lnk.to/HerzKraftWerkAbonniere Sarah Con...




www.youtube.com





Manche Rundfunksender boykottierten das Lied, andere ließen die erste Textzeile unter Verweis auf den Jugendschutz weg.
Sehr zum Missfallen der Interpretin. Sie habe den Song ihrer Plattenfirma und ihren Kindern vorgespielt, empörte sich Connor damals.
_"Ehrlich gesagt gab es niemanden, der nicht am Ende des Songs verstanden hat, dass es um Liebe geht." _
Quellen: Ippen-Digital, Wikipedia, Twitter


----------



## Punisher (15 Juli 2022)

ich denke, mehr Werbung kann man für einen Song nicht bekommen


----------



## Death Row (15 Juli 2022)

Ach, da haben wir's ja wieder: das Sommerloch.


----------



## EmilS (15 Juli 2022)

Rammstein - Dicke Titten​
Eindeutig sexistisch und frauenverachtend!  Und noch schlimmer: Gute alte Traditionen Bayerns  werden persifliert! Dass der Song in Bayern immer noch nicht verboten ist, kann ich kaum glauben.


----------



## raised fist (18 Juli 2022)

nun ja. inhaltlich liegen zwischen dem malle-song und dem vorgestellten rest dann doch welten. dieser layla-song ist dann doch eher für die mit abgeschaltetem bzw. nicht vorhandenem hirn getextet worden. aber mir klappen sich bei diesem ballermann- und apres-ski-zeug sowieso die fußnägel hoch... gruselig!


----------



## SteveJ (18 Juli 2022)

Der Song "Layla" soll jetzt auch für die "Mallorca vs. Oktoberfest"-Ausgabe des ZDF-Fernsehgartens am 31. Juli entsext werden... 

Inzwischen ist der Song auch in anderen Ländern erfolgreich. 

Und um das nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Die Puffmutter Layla hieß früher _Santa Maria_ und sorgte zusammen mit _Joanna_ für einen _Skandal im Sperrbezirk_ und jeder hatte Rosis Nummer schon.
_Jeanny_ und _Cordula Grün_ hatten aber nichts damit zu tun.
Andere sagen, Cordula Grün war mit _Jan Pillemann Otze_ und den _10 nackten Frisösen_ gerade zu Besuch bei dem Peter, der behauptete, er wüsste, was _20 Zentimeter_ sind...
Mag ja sein, aber wie mögen die rote _Rosemarie_, die süße _schwarze Natascha_ und die _schwarze Barbara_ mit dem purpurrotem Mund darüber denken, während die _dicken Mädchen Toska, Rosa oder Carmen_ von den anderen Frauen mit _dicken Titten_ mit Kartoffelsalat beschmissen werden?

Wenn das Thema nicht so ernst wäre, könnte man jetzt glatt darüber lachen... 😜


----------



## usopen (19 Juli 2022)

"Layla"-Song
Typischer Fall von Streisand-effekt.


----------



## Buster (25 Sep. 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ach, da haben wir's ja wieder: das Sommerloch.


*lol*


----------

